# Guide showing "to be announced" on a lot of channels



## Soulweeper

My wife noticed a number of regular channels showing "to be announced" last night, and she told me about it just a few minutes ago, and it is both HR24's too, if that helps. It appears to be only SD channels, but like I said, it is a number of very common channels. First time I've seen this outside of when it's a new receiver. Any suggestions or feedback appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hilmar2k

You could try two menu resets within 30 minutes which will flush your guide data.


----------



## Soulweeper

hilmar2k said:


> You could try two menu resets within 30 minutes which will flush your guide data.


O.k. thanks!
Isn't it a bit strange that both receivers are exhibiting this same behavior though?


----------



## veryoldschool

VOLBEAT said:


> O.k. thanks!
> Isn't it a bit strange that both receivers are exhibiting this same behavior though?


check your SAT levels from 101 & 119. This can happen when you have one of them blocked, or low signals, as the guide info comes from them.


----------



## Soulweeper

veryoldschool said:


> check your SAT levels from 101 & 119. This can happen when you have one of them blocked, or low signals, as the guide info comes from them.


101 is fine....all 90's and some 100's. I don't see the 119, SL3 LNB. Anything else cause this?


----------



## Soulweeper

hilmar2k said:


> You could try two menu resets within 30 minutes which will flush your guide data.


That did fix the problem....thanks! Now to figure out what caused it.


----------



## TDK1044

VOLBEAT said:


> That did fix the problem....thanks! Now to figure out what caused it.


It's a known issue regarding the Guide cache and the HR24 series receivers. D* is working on a fix.


----------



## Soulweeper

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue regarding the Guide cache and the HR24 series receivers. D* is working on a fix.


Ah....thanks!
Just came to see if anyone thought it was maybe an intermittent LNB issue, since dish alignment wasn't the cause. I knew it had to be some common denominator.


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> check your SAT levels from 101 & 119. This can happen when you have one of them blocked, or low signals, as the guide info comes from them.


For it was a sign of a bad connection to my dish.


----------



## setox

i had the same issue i had to redo the setup with the dish i had selected that fixed it and reset the receiver a few times


----------



## Soulweeper

Well, TDK1044 has knowledge that it is a known issue, but of course other issues could cause this, but my dish alignment is good, my 101 numbers are excellent, and I've done the reset twice on both receivers, so I guess it's just a wait and see for me. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## lacubs

hilmar2k said:


> You could try two menu resets within 30 minutes which will flush your guide data.


whats a menu reset? i am having the problem


----------



## hilmar2k

lacubs said:


> whats a menu reset? i am having the problem


Forget the exact series of menu selections, but it's just a restart option via the menu.


----------



## Soulweeper

lacubs said:


> whats a menu reset? i am having the problem


Menu>Setup>System Setup>Reset>Restart Receiver


----------



## PSXBatou

I am having this issue on my HR24 DVR too, my H23 and SD receivers are fine they never show "to be announced. It seems to only be the HR24 DVR in the living room, after a reboot it seems to repopulate, but I've had to do this a few times now. I figure its not a signal thing since every other receiver is getting its programming updates just fine.


----------



## Drucifer

PSXBatou said:


> I am having this issue on my HR24 DVR too, my H23 and SD receivers are fine they never show "to be announced. It seems to only be the HR24 DVR in the living room, after a reboot it seems to repopulate, but I've had to do this a few times now. I figure its not a signal thing since every other receiver is getting its programming updates just fine.


Swap the connections at the switch and see where the problem goes. If it doesn't move, it's box, if it moves, it's LNB. If it disappears you had lose connection.


----------



## Herdfan

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue regarding the Guide cache and the HR24 series receivers.


Its happening on 2 of my HR20's as well.

Quite frankly it is making me nervouse because guide data issues in the past have caused havoc with the HR's on at least 3 occaisons. And by havoc, I mean they lockup and fail to function until they get either a RBR or PTP.


----------



## veryoldschool

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue regarding the Guide cache and the HR24 series receivers. D* is working on a fix.





Herdfan said:


> Its happening on 2 of my HR20's as well.
> 
> Quite frankly it is making me nervouse because guide data issues in the past have caused havoc with the HR's on at least 3 occaisons. And by havoc, I mean they lockup and fail to function until they get either a RBR or PTP.


Not sure where "it's a know issue" is coming from.
I checked my HR20 & HR24 and both have their "to do list" going out 10+ days.


----------



## PSXBatou

Drucifer said:


> Swap the connections at the switch and see where the problem goes. If it doesn't move, it's box, if it moves, it's LNB. If it disappears you had lose connection.


Dumb question, where is this switch you speak of?



Herdfan said:


> Its happening on 2 of my HR20's as well.
> 
> Quite frankly it is making me nervouse because guide data issues in the past have caused havoc with the HR's on at least 3 occaisons. And by havoc, I mean they lockup and fail to function until they get either a RBR or PTP.


The part I don't get is since the boxes are connected to the internet why doesn't the box just fetch guide data from the internet when its available? It's a bit odd to go to every TV in the house and they all have guide data, then you go to the living room HR24 and all the SD channels say "to be announced".. The HD channel guide info is fine, its just the SD guide info that seems to bug out.


----------



## hilmar2k

I have had the issue as well (last night in fact). Easily cleared up, but makes me nervous that recordings could be missed. Although, if this is true, I won't miss anything I care about:



PSXBatou said:


> The HD channel guide info is fine, its just the SD guide info that seems to bug out.


I haven't made note of what channels the issue is on, so I cannot confirm that it is only the SD channels (but I hope that's the case).


----------



## Carl Spock

hilmar2k said:


> You could try two menu resets within 30 minutes which will flush your guide data.





VOLBEAT said:


> That did fix the problem....thanks! Now to figure out what caused it.


I had this happen last week with my HR23. My HR20-700 and H23 were fine. A double reboot, as recommended here, cured the problem and it hasn't returned.


----------



## n3ntj

I am not in front of my HR24-200 at the moment but will two RBRs also work to flush the guide data? I also noticed the "To Be Announced" on many channels in my guide.


----------



## hilmar2k

n3ntj said:


> I am not in front of my HR24-200 at the moment but will two RBRs also work to flush the guide data? I also noticed the "To Be Announced" on many channels in my guide.


See post #6.

Menu resets are preferred to RBRs.


----------



## Soulweeper

n3ntj said:


> I am not in front of my HR24-200 at the moment but will two RBRs also work to flush the guide data? I also noticed the "To Be Announced" on many channels in my guide.


I did two menu resets, and it cleared it up for me. As the previous poster stated, menu resets are the preferred method.

I just checked my 101 signals again, since both HR24s had the exact same issue, and if it's not a known issue, then it has to be another common denominator, like the LNB. Now, transponders 18, 26, and 28 are all 0, both receivers, both tuners, so I'm sure that's where my issue is coming from.


----------



## veryoldschool

VOLBEAT said:


> Now, transponders 18, 26, and 28 are all 0, both receivers, both tuners, so I'm sure that's where my issue is coming from.


I think those are spot beams, because I too show those with zeros and yet don't have the guide problem.


----------



## Soulweeper

veryoldschool said:


> I think those are spot beams, because I too show those with zeros and yet don't have the guide problem.


Yeah, you're right.  I realized that right after I posted the numbers.:grin:
Those 3 are always 0. 
That being said, all my other 101 numbers are still great, so if it's not a known issue, it seems a little strange that both HR24s did the exact same thing without a common denominator, like the LNB. Maybe it's an intermittent thing with the LNB, like I was thinking earlier. The double menu reset cleared it up, so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## hilmar2k

VOLBEAT said:


> Yeah, you're right.  I realized that right after I posted the numbers.:grin:
> Those 3 are always 0.
> That being said, all my other 101 numbers are still great, so if it's not a known issue, it seems a little strange that both HR24s did the exact same thing without a common denominator, like the LNB. Maybe it's an intermittent thing with the LNB, like I was thinking earlier. The double menu reset cleared it up, so I'll just wait and see.


Seems unlikely to be a local hardware issue since many of us seem to be experiencing the same issue.


----------



## TDK1044

I spoke to Tier 2 tech support about it a few months back. They are certainly aware of it.....in fact I got the impression that they were a little angry about it.

I've found that simply reauthorizing the DVR fixes it, without the loss of service that you get with a reset. i haven't had to do it for a while though.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Seems unlikely to be a local hardware issue since many of us seem to be experiencing the same issue.


While I do see your point, since not all are having the problem, the same might be said about the DirecTV side too. :shrug:


----------



## hilmar2k

TDK1044 said:


> I spoke to Tier 2 tech support about it a few months back. They are certainly aware of it.....in fact I got the impression that they were a little angry about it.
> 
> I've found that simply reauthorizing the DVR fixes it, without the loss of service that you get with a reset. i haven't had to do it for a while though.


Whatever the reason for the issue, and whatever the resolution for it is, it's annoying.


----------



## veryoldschool

TDK1044 said:


> I spoke to Tier 2 tech support about it a few months back. They are certainly aware of it.....in fact I got the impression that they were a little angry about it.
> 
> I've found that simply reauthorizing the DVR fixes it, without the loss of service that you get with a reset. i haven't had to do it for a while though.


There is simply such a disconnect between all departments at DirecTV, I'm not sure "Tier 2" has any more information than the front line CSRs.
I've simply had so much misinformation passed out [from everyone up to supervisors] that unless I get it from an engineer, I take everything with a large amount of salt.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Whatever the reason for the issue, and whatever the resolution for it is,* it's annoying.*


I think that we can all agree on this.


----------



## Laxguy

hilmar2k said:


> See post #6.
> 
> Menu resets are preferred to RBRs.


Could you please say why? Do they do a slightly different set of resets? Or is it your personal preference?


----------



## TDK1044

veryoldschool said:


> There is simply such a disconnect between all departments at DirecTV, I'm not sure "Tier 2" has any more information than the front line CSRs.
> I've simply had so much misinformation passed out [from everyone up to supervisors] that unless I get it from an engineer, I take everything with a large amount of salt.


I hear you, VOS. To be fair, the Tier 2 tech did actually explain the issue to me, but to be honest I think I lost the will to live half way through his explanation.


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> Could you please say why? Do they do a slightly different set of resets? Or is it your personal preference?


A DVR has a hard drive, and as such, just like a PC, using the menu "restart" allows it to "pack up' anything it's doing before shutting down.


----------



## veryoldschool

TDK1044 said:


> I hear you, VOS. To be fair, the Tier 2 tech did actually explain the issue to me, but to be honest I think I lost the will to live half way through his explanation.


I would have liked to hear what was said, though I tend to ask questions, which normally "paint them into a corner". :lol:


----------



## Spicoli

I did have this problem a few weeks ago but it was on one of my R22's not my HR24.
I did a double reboot and have not had a problem since.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> A DVR has a hard drive, and as such, just like a PC, using the menu "restart" allows it to "pack up' anything it's doing before shutting down.


Makes sense, that- but is it more like an external HD where you get an admonition that you should've dismounted it before disconnecting, even though it was completely dormant?

If not in record mode, or being accessed by another unit, other than receiving guide info, is it really doing anything but putting bits to the buffer?

Put another way, is there any known harm to using RBR? (Living dangerously for five years by [sometimes] pulling the plug on externals without dismounting! :nono2: )


----------



## hilmar2k

Laxguy said:


> Makes sense, that- but is it more like an external HD where you get an admonition that you should've dismounted it before disconnecting, even though it was completely dormant?
> 
> If not in record mode, or being accessed by another unit, other than receiving guide info, is it really doing anything but putting bits to the buffer?
> 
> Put another way, is there any known harm to using RBR? (Living dangerously for five years by [sometimes] pulling the plug on externals without dismounting! :nono2: )


I think the real question is why not do it the preferred way? It's not like the menu reset is extraordinarily complex or strenuous. It's what, five button pushes? Heck, you don't even need to get up off the couch. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> Makes sense, that- but is it more like an external HD where you get an admonition that you should've dismounted it before disconnecting, even though it was completely dormant?
> 
> If not in record mode, or being accessed by another unit, other than receiving guide info, is it really doing anything but putting bits to the buffer?
> 
> Put another way, is there any known harm to using RBR? (Living dangerously for five years by [sometimes] pulling the plug on externals without dismounting! :nono2: )


That "buffer" is to the drive, so it's always writing.
The engineers have said, through the mods, to use the menu to reset and only use the RBR method if the unit isn't responsive to the remote.
Any "nasty gram" would come during rebooting when it runs the receiver self test, but by that time it may be too late.


----------



## Laxguy

hilmar2k said:


> I think the real question is why not do it the preferred way? It's not like the menu reset is extraordinarily complex or strenuous. It's what, five button pushes? Heck, you don't even need to get up off the couch. :lol:


Because I wanted to know what lay behind "the preferred way". Whether fact or fiction, or something in between. Because if I were doing a double reset, I could do so on the way to bed, without even firing up the set. Because....

Now that I know more, I can make a more fully informed choice. 
And, Hah! Until I joined DBSTalk, I was unplugging the unit to do my resets. Gads!:eek2:


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> That "buffer" is to the drive, so it's always writing.
> The engineers have said, through the mods, to use the menu to reset and only use the RBR method if the unit isn't responsive to the remote.
> Any "nasty gram" would come during rebooting when it runs the receiver self test, but by that time it may be too late.


Thanks; understood. At the same time, engineers generally will specify the most conservative approach, so I will generally follow that when there are reasons behind it.


----------



## Beerstalker

Think of it like this, the red button reset is like restarting your PC by pushing the power button on the front to shut it off (or the reset button if it still has one, most newer PCs seem to have gotten rid of them though). This shuts everything off in the middle of whatever it is doing, and can cause issues. It is best not to do this unless absolutely necessary.

Doing a menu reset is like using the windows start menu to restart or shut down your computer. It makes shure all the programs are properly shut down, the hard drive stops writing data, etc. and then shuts everything down after it has everything ready. This is much less likely to cause issues.


----------



## Drucifer

PSXBatou said:


> Dumb question, where is this switch you speak of? . . .


The feed from the LNB goes to a switch, I don't know which one you have, where the signal is distributed to your different receivers. Mine is outside on the side of my home. Most are in the basement.


----------



## PSXBatou

Drucifer said:


> The feed from the LNB goes to a switch, I don't know which one you have, where the signal is distributed to your different receivers. Mine is outside on the side of my home. Most are in the basement.


I think I know what you are talking about, I need to get to it on the side of the house. Which means i need to take the weed eater to the area first considering all the rain we have had.


----------

